# Werbung auf der Seite



## AtotheZ (6. November 2008)

Falls ich im falschen Bereich poste: Entschuldigung wusste nicht wohin damit.
Ich würde gerne auf meine Seite Werbung einblenden.
Die Seite hat relativ stabile Besucherraten von ein wenig unter 100 Leuten pro Tag.
Nun habe ich leider keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Werbeanbietern wie z.B. GoogleAds.
Könntest ihr mir einige Anbieter empfehlen und wie viel diese pro Klick bieten?

Danke für die Antworten


----------

